# Bandsaw Boxes



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Iv'e been down and out for a while but I was feeling ok a couple weeks ago and i finally got out in the shop and made some band saw boxes for some christmas gifts. 

Made two out of walnut, one out of canary wood, and another out of teak.

Still working on a cherry box a black walnut box, and one out of Maple. Providing my body continues to let me do it. :moil:
This getting old sucks. :cray:

Danny


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Danny,

Those boxes look GREAT and BS boxes are among my favorite projects. Very nice job on those linings as well. 

You are so right about how growing old sucks :cray:

Keep up the nice work and fight those years back by spending time in the shop. :nhl_checking:


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Brilliant. What width blade do you use? Are the drawers flocked or lined with adhesive backed velour. I am really impressed.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Laminated stock, that will save money!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice boxes and at 67 going on 90 I do understand.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Danny.

Another item on my 'to do' list.....

Does any one know a supplier who will ship a 1/8" blade to Oz? - Or do you use 1/4"?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Now I got to learn how to do those, that is outstanding I am impressed. Very well done!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Danny, I hope you are teaching some local people your skills. If there is anything that provides more satisfaction than completing a project it is the feeling you get when you have helped someone else learn how to do it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That is great work... I like the dark walnut especially


----------



## crenshawjmark (Dec 2, 2011)

Can you tell everybody how you made one of these? I would love to make one myself.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Many on youtube

The 1st. two lnks are funny ones and why you need a good band saw..enjoy
The last link is on this forum with many great tips and projects.

How to make a bandsaw box - YouTube
This guy (gal) is funny ▼
Nancy Today: Birch bandsaw box 1 - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um4Lk6uZfIU&feature=relmfu

Two Drawer Series | Bandsaw Boxes | Group 1 - YouTube
bandsaw box.avi - YouTube
Woodworking 101 -- Jewelry Box - YouTube
bandsawboxpromo000.mpeg - YouTube
bandsaw magic - YouTube


Wood Scrolling - Router Forums

+++++ inside stuff ▼
http://www.donjer.com/suedetex/brochure.html
http://www.donjer.com/suedetex/howto.htm
=====




crenshawjmark said:


> Can you tell everybody how you made one of these? I would love to make one myself.


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Hold your head high - these are very Beautiful ................MB


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Just sweet ,boxes!!!
What finish did/do You use?
Jim


----------



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

Those bandsaw boxes are great! I actually bought a couple down in Panama a couple months back, and didn't even know they were bandsaw boxes until my dad pointed it out about a 2 weeks ago. Nice work!

Josh

San Diego


----------



## bmwrider1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I would like to see a video on how to make these cool boxes!


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

There was an article on bandsaw boxes in the September 2011 issue of Canadian Woodworking, which most of you probably don't have access to. It gave me a hankering to try this, and your post just pushed that hankering a little further along. Very imaginative designs here, and excellent work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bandsaw box
How to make a bandsaw box - YouTube

If you want to go to the next step put one in your bed post for your ring,watch,cell phone at night 



==


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

jd99 said:


> Iv'e been down and out for a while but I was feeling ok a couple weeks ago and i finally got out in the shop and made some band saw boxes for some christmas gifts.
> 
> Made two out of walnut, one out of canary wood, and another out of teak.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Danny, I think you must have used the same pattern I used. Real terrific job. Ain't that easy fun?

Gary


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Danny,

That run of boxes is so well done they inspire me to try doing some of that myself.

Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Not so easy bandsaw box*

Anyone willing to try this one, let us see your results.

Gary


----------

